# gothic 2 welche charakterklasse ist die beste?



## Terriarur (19. November 2005)

Hallo ich hab mir neulich mal gothic 2 gekauft weil ich das endlich auch mal wollte( ich weis ein wenig spät...  ) ich hab begonnen und wollt nur mal wissen welche klase is die beste? paladin feuermagier drachentöter ... sagt mir mal bescheid....
thx Terriarur


----------



## Dumbi (19. November 2005)

Geschmacksache. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, das Spiel mit jeder Charakterklasse einmal durchzuspielen!


----------



## HanFred (19. November 2005)

1. gibt's keine "beste" klasse
2. hatten wir das schon x mal.

mir hat der söldner/drachenjäger am besten gefallen, magier war aber auch nicht ohne (am anfang schwer, am ende superleicht, wahrscheinlich sind am ende aber alle drei leicht). den pala wollte ich nicht probieren.


----------



## Tiger39 (19. November 2005)

hi erstmal

also ich finde magier is nur was für erfahrene gothic-spieler Miliz/Paladin kannst du am einfachsten erreichen in der stadt Söldner/Drachenjäger bin ich im moment un da is das aufgenommen werden etwas kompliziert. Paladin is NAHKÄMPFER, der Drachenjäger is BOGENSCHÜTZE under der Feuermagier is halt ein magier.Magie is gut gegen massen von Feinden(Feuerregen),Drachenjäger is gut gegen Drachen wenn man richtig skillt und Paladin hat eine verdammt gute rüstung.Die Entscheidung liegt bei dirchwert,Bogen,Magie

gruß


----------



## Terriarur (19. November 2005)

kommt eigentlich was gutes raus wenn man die drei kreuzt oder ist man dann ein "alles ein bisschen aber nichts wirklich gut können" Spieler


----------



## HanFred (19. November 2005)

Tiger39 am 19.11.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> der Drachenjäger is BOGENSCHÜTZE


ansichtssache. ich habe DEX kaum trainiert und die armbrust genommen. braucht ja auch viel STR für die zweihänder, also wieso zusätzlich noch DEX trainieren?
ok, ich habe dann erst in einer mod gelernt, wie gut ein DEX-char sein kann, was für eine starke waffe der bogen sein kann, wenn man genug DEX hat. bleibt beim söldner aber das zweihänder-problem. oder hast du's mit degen gespielt?
am ende war ich eh quasi unbesiegbar mit super viel STR. aber auch ein fast reiner nahkämpfer.

@terriaur: kreuzen kann man nicht wirklich. du musst dich für eine fraktion entscheiden, ich würde aber trotzdem brav alle aufnahmequests machen, auch für die, denen du dich nicht anschliessen willst. gibt schliesslich alles EXP.


----------



## Dumbi (19. November 2005)

Terriarur am 19.11.2005 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt eigentlich was gutes raus wenn man die drei kreuzt oder ist man dann ein "alles ein bisschen aber nichts wirklich gut können" Spieler


Nein, du solltest dich auf eine Kampfart spezialisieren, also entweder Schwert, Bogen oder Magie. Hybridcharakteren sind immer so 'ne Sache: Bestimmt gibt's ein paar RPGs, die man mit einem Villa-Kunterbunt-Char durchspielen kann, aber Gothic gehört bestimmt nicht dazu!


----------



## Tiger39 (19. November 2005)

find ich auch du solltest dich entscheiden und so viele Nebenquests machen wie geht das macht EXP ohne Ende.Mir hat auch der Drachenjäger am besten gefallen

gruß


----------



## Terriarur (19. November 2005)

nja ich probiers mal mit jeder klasse durch... bis gothic 3 und oblivion rauskommen sollt ich das schon schaffen...


----------



## Filzlaus (25. November 2005)

Das gute ist, dass zwar die Grundstory gleichbleibt, aber die Quests komplett anders verlaufen. Gothic II ist so eins von den Spielen die du echt dreimal durchspielen kannst... allerdings solltest du kurz vor dem Eintritt in eine Gruppe speichern, dann musst du das ganze Anfangszeug nicht nochmal machen!


----------



## Brett (25. November 2005)

Das is echt ein spiel, dass eine Langzeitmotivation hat... hier ist übrigens der Link zu (hoffentlich guten) Lesertests. (Gothic 2 + Addon) 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0700&mode=entity&eid=16563 (Gothic 2)
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0700&mode=author&login=Brett&rid=6969                                                                                                                      (Addon)


----------



## bumi (27. November 2005)

Ich hab's mir auch vor 3 Tagen gekauft (für satte CHF 17.-) und hab mich gleich mal den Drachenjägern angeschlossen, die fand ich am interessantesten. Ich war mich vorher nur Diablo 2 und Dungeon Siege gewohnt, da hat mich die Menge der Quests beinahe erschlagen. Aber wenn man man ein bisschen gespielt hat (bin bereits in Kapitel 3), ist's echt genial.
Einziger Kritikpunk: das Spiel hat bei mir zum Teil derbe Performanceeinbussen, trotz _brauchbarem_ PC... woran könnte dies liegen?


----------



## Homerclon (27. November 2005)

bumi am 27.11.2005 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's mir auch vor 3 Tagen gekauft (für satte CHF 17.-) und hab mich gleich mal den Drachenjägern angeschlossen, die fand ich am interessantesten. Ich war mich vorher nur Diablo 2 und Dungeon Siege gewohnt, da hat mich die Menge der Quests beinahe erschlagen. Aber wenn man man ein bisschen gespielt hat (bin bereits in Kapitel 3), ist's echt genial.
> Einziger Kritikpunk: das Spiel hat bei mir zum Teil derbe Performanceeinbussen, trotz _brauchbarem_ PC... woran könnte dies liegen?


Was hast du denn für einen PC?
Und wie hoch hast du die Grafikeinstellungen?

Performenceeinbrüche in der Stadt sind normal, die hat eigentlich jeder.


----------



## bumi (27. November 2005)

Homerclon am 27.11.2005 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 27.11.2005 02:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab 2 GHz, 768 MB Ram und 'ne Radeon 9600XT
Ich hab alle Details (bis auf den Wolkenschatten und etwas mit'm Wasser) eingeschaltet, Auflösung ist 1024x768x16 ... Die Performance geht vor allem in Khorinis deftig in die Knie, das Dorf der Söldner läuft auch nicht ganz flüssig und 'ne Diashow krieg ich auf den letzten Paar Metern vor dem Kloster der Feuermagier... Is das alles normal? Denn sonst läufts eigentlich ziemlich flüssig...


----------



## RPG-Fan89 (27. November 2005)

bumi am 27.11.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 27.11.2005 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist völlig normal. Ich kenne kaum einen bei dem das nicht passiert. In Khorinis ist es bei mir och immer am schlimmsten. Setz doch mal die Sichtweite runter, wenns dir zu doll stockt. Hat bri mir dann och dadurch nachgelassen.


----------



## Terriarur (29. November 2005)

hi leute ich bins ma wieder.... ich hab n gothic prob. ich kanns nicht starte, bzw wenn es meinen spielstand lädt stürtzt es ab.... ich habs noch nicht mit neuinstalliern probiert aber wenn das nicht hilft müss ichs dan wohl aufebn...leider
mfg terriarur


----------



## bumi (29. November 2005)

Terriarur am 29.11.2005 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute ich bins ma wieder.... ich hab n gothic prob. ich kanns nicht starte, bzw wenn es meinen spielstand lädt stürtzt es ab.... ich habs noch nicht mit neuinstalliern probiert aber wenn das nicht hilft müss ichs dan wohl aufebn...leider
> mfg terriarur


lade dir unter diesem Link: http://www.jowood.com/gamers/index.php?lang=de&site=2&ScreenID=6817&GameID=gothic2 den VDFS-Patch runter. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------

